# minDSP UMIK-1 MIC-A-MONTH Giveaway Annoucement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*minDSP UMIK-1 MIC-A-MONTH Giveaway Announcment*

​
Want to win 1 of 10 UMIK-1 Microphones from miniDSP that will be given away each month for the next 10 months?

*Click here to learn more about the miniDSP UMIK-1*

For more information, qualifications, questions or comments, please see the *minDSP UMIK-1 MIC-A-MONTH Giveaway* thread.


----------

